# Any other route then BUNAC?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I'm just wondering is there any other route apart from BUNAC in which you can up to a year in Canada?

If there isn't then thats fine Ill have to stick with the BUNAC route. 

Regards

Steve

P.S whats the deal with eastside in Vancouver? is it a rough area?


----------

